
Ask HN: Where can I learn about all these words? - quickquestion_
Hi,<p>I am an experienced solo entrepreneur and self-taught Rubyist. I don&#x27;t have any college education on the subject and I&#x27;ve never been surrounded by people who speak the language.<p>I&#x27;m wondering where&#x2F;what book I should pick up to understand all these fancy terms. Off the top of my head I can&#x27;t remember what terms specifically, but I&#x27;m sure you guys know what I mean.<p>I learn best with actionable examples rather than a bunch of buzzwords.<p>Edit: some words... domain layer, &quot;layer&quot; in general I suppose, domain logic, business logic (okay I know this one), service objects (okay I know this one too), stuff like that. I&#x27;d also love to learn about things like &quot;when to use constants&quot; and things.
======
jonny_storm
Do you know the definition of "business logic," of "service object?" I don't.
I can't fathom any of my peers would legitimately claim to either.

The definitions of such terms are "fuzzy," in the sense that, having named
them, those sufficiently steeped in this language will recall all manner of
ideas surrounding the notion but fail to converge on a single, concrete
definition. Because of this, any hope of a curated lexicon is likely lost.

Moreover, the scope of terms you've mentioned is overbroad, demonstrating a
lack of understanding so acute as to be irremediable in a hundred responses,
let alone one. Please don't consider this gibe; simply know that many will
give up at the thought of assisting you.

The best I can do is to make a recommendation: find a book that comes highly
recommended in programming circles, then steep yourself in its idioms, however
opaque they may be. By attuning your ear to the jargon, you will slowly
develop your own notions of these terms, just as the rest of us have. Then
you'll be adequately equipped to ask more pointed questions.

------
mtmail
To paraphrase "I'd love to learn about things. I can't remember what
specifically, but I'm sure you know what I mean." Then you name four example
phrases, two of them immediately followed by "okay I know this one".

Sorry, I think you need to present your question well, ideally specific to get
good answers. "all these words", "fancy terms" and "buzzwords" isn't enough.

------
f_allwein
sorry, what words?

